# Sex with kidney infection?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty dumb idea huh? I'm going absolutely nuts with my super sexy husband home due to the weekend. I'm trying my hardest to abstain from doing the deed.

I think I'm going to explode if I don't get any loven soon.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's much better this time. The antibiotics are working. My kidney pain is improving. Today is my first day up and dressed in 5 days. I still have a fever and tired, but I'm up and about doing things here and there. I should be fine in a few days.. If I do too much my kidney will start to hurt really bad, but this is not nearly as bad as last time! I think I'm on the right antibiotics this time.

Despite being sick my drive is so dang high. It's driving me crazy. I better wait though, I don't want to put myself in a setback. I'm trying so hard not to flirt too much with my hubby.lol. I'm sure he needs some loven too. He's much more patient then I am.

My husband has been so helpful. He even stayed home from work that first day to make sure I didn't need IV antibiotics.

Colds don't stop us.. We just don't kiss each other on the mouth spreading the germs.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks. It really does stink. I've been in bed for 5 days now. Kidney infections take a while to heal. I'm very grateful it's not nearly as bad as last time and I should be back to normal soon. 

I do really appreciate the high drive although its frustrating at times. I am being patient and will wait.:/. My hubby is such a great man and so supportive.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah...hope you make it!


----------

